# Slap-Ya-Mama Crawfish Pie!! You gotta try it once or twice



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok to start Slap-ya-Mama can get spicy if you add too much and salty as well so go easy with it!

Prep time:15 mins
cook time:25 mins
Ingredients:
-1/4 cup of heavy cream
-1 small bellpeper(minced)
-2 store bought pie crusts
- Slap-Ya-Mama to taste!
-1 clove garlic
-1lb of crawfish tails (HEB carries them frozen)
-1 stalk of celery (minced)
-2tbsp. margerine
-1 can of cream of mushroom soup
-1 small onion(minced)
-1/2 cup green onion tops(chopped)

Pre heat oven to 375. In a medium size pot melt margin and sautÃ© onions, bell peppers, celery and garlic until onions are translucent
.Next add the crawfish, heavy cream and cream of mushroom soup. Add Slap-Ya-Mama seasoning to taste and simmer for 5 mins. Last add green onion tops and mix, then pour into pie crust. Place the other pie crust on top and try to work it out of the pan. Gently pat down the crust until it is somewhat flat and seal the sides.(I left mine out until it was thawed out and at room temp.) Its up too you but I cut slits on the top of the pie crust and place on a cookie sheet. Place it in the oven for 25 mins or until crust is lightly browned. Enjoy!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I gotta try that.
And yes sir that SYM crawfish seasoning do get plenty mucho hot and salty


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*cooking this tonight*

This pie sounds wonderful Went to the store to get the crawfish and it came in a 12 oz bag. Rather than get two, I havea nice link of deer/jalapeno sausage from Don's in LA that I will chop and add to it. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*very tasty*

The small amount of sausage was great


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

found Slap your Mama is good on anything--but anything that already has salt in makes it too salty--going to the store at 5 to make this it sounds too good not try--


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

Making tonight with the sausage recommendation


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I love me some crawfish pie.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> I love me some crawfish pie.


Yep, with mirliton's!


----------

